# Smoke smell



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

So we've lived in our house for about 8 years. Over those years my wife has noticed an intermittent smoke smell. I can't smell at all (literally, long story) but before losing my smell I noticed it too.
Neither of us smoke, by the way.
The smell is worse, when it's muggy or rainy out.
Today, I finally removed a wood panel from out basement where the smell is more prominent.
Attached are some pictures of 


entire wall with panel removed
Just the removed part
And a closeup of removed area

Can I just remove this wood paneling and then scrub with a potent cleaner to get rid of smoke smell?
Or do I have to remove drywall completely?
What type of company would I call on to mitigate this smell?
The smell is also in the under stairs storage area (studs and block foundation only) which is adjoining to the room in the photographs.
*I've got a 3 year old and 1 on the way in February so I'd like to get this taken care of!*
Thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure there was not a wood burning chimney there at one point?
Look on the roof in that area.
Ever been a fire at that address? Your local fire dept. should be able to tell you.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If its just in the drywall you can prime with a product like BIN. Stinks but the smell dissipates pretty quick.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

joecaption said:


> 100% sure there was not a wood burning chimney there at one point?
> Look on the roof in that area.
> Ever been a fire at that address? Your local fire dept. should be able to tell you.


Not sure but I'll check. The wife's pretty sure it's cigarette smell though.
I'll hit up local FD and see if there was any fires.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> If its just in the drywall you can prime with a product like BIN. Stinks but the smell dissipates pretty quick.


So BIN will kill the smoke smell once it's smell is gone?


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Zamboknee said:


> So BIN will kill the smoke smell once it's smell is gone?


As long as you are covering the original smell is being covered.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Gotcha


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Any vents nearby? I had to have some vents replaced after a smoker moved out. In that case a new tenant complained of cig smoke smell when AC was on.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

The issue is now resolved or still disturbing your family.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Any vents nearby? I had to have some vents replaced after a smoker moved out. In that case a new tenant complained of cig smoke smell when AC was on.



There's one vent in the room and it was replaced about 2 years ago. We had entire ductwork cleaned out about 6 years ago too


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

alexjoe said:


> The issue is now resolved or still disturbing your family.



Problem is still there. The wife gave the exposed Sheetrock a sniff and it was very powerful she said.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If there were heavy smokers in the house it's very likely the smell is in about every thing. My advice would be take the room that seems to be the worst prime it with a odor blocking primer. 

This would mean walls and ceiling. If carpet in the room may need to have it professionally cleaned. Then seal the room off as best you can for a couple days and see if the odor goes away. On second thought maybe the smallest room to start. This type of odor can be very hard to get rid of as nicotine will actually leave a film that is hard destroy.

Have actually had houses where you could see the nicotine on the walls. If this seems to take care of it go ahead and paint that room and move to another.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

I got some BIN. I'm gonna try it on that exposed drywall and see if that helps.


----------



## deanofadmission (Sep 22, 2014)

We had a similar problem on another job. Thought it was the drywall, but the source was actually the carpet soaking up that smell. Even when we replaced some drywall panels, the new drywall would just breath it in from the carpet. Once we replaced that, it seemed to go away. What kind of flooring do you have?


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

It's new carpet as of 2008. I put 2 coats of BIN on and the wife smelled the wall where it's applied. She said there was no cigarette smell on that area anymore. 
Do I go ahead and rip wood paneling off and apply BIN all over the resulting drywall?
SIDE QUESTION: in my haste to get BIN on the wall I didn't tape and mud the one seam there. Can I tape and mud over this BIN coat that I put on?


----------

